# STRAIGHT GANGSTA BITCH!!!!!!!!!&#3



## 8-Ball (Jul 5, 2004)

View attachment 48772
View attachment 48773


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

nice rhom, and







to you also.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice Rhom, Bitch! :laugh:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MOVED TO PIX FORUM


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

niec rhom


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

You're pretty forceful with your rhom. He must ride with you on the streets or something.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

Right on my nagger :rasp:


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking p.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

8-Ball said:


> View attachment 48772
> View attachment 48773
> 
> 
> ...


Cold sniffin 8 balls and rollin wit my rohm, shoot nagga, You know how we do it.


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

looks like a beast man


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

real nice


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Love them eyes!


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice piranha


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet looks good


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

you're real gay


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

Fresh said:


> you're real gay
> [snapback]890819[/snapback]​


...who 8 ball??????????

by the way 8 nice rhom nearly as nice as mine


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## 8-Ball (Jul 5, 2004)

Fresh said:


> you're real gay
> [snapback]890819[/snapback]​


































































UUUUU!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam 8 ball are u for real

but that rhom is decent


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

who else would i be talking about


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice piranizzle - werd









But drop the act, dude - if anything, it's sad spectacle to watch. e-Thugs are so last January....


----------

